
AWS Security Toolbox - zoph
https://zoph.me/posts/2019-12-16-aws-security-toolbox/
======
zbruhnke
In general pretty nice idea. I made a couple of Github issues with some
nitpicks that can help cause less confusion for you over time (env varibles)
and one that should cut down the image size (cut down dependencies)

~~~
zoph
Thanks zbruhnke. Will check this and reply using GH.

